# [RISOLTO] Problema col cambio dell'ora

## kuririn

Ciao a tutti,

vi scrivo perche' mi sono accorto che dopo il cambio dell'ora l'orologio del mio pc fa degli strani scherzetti; all'avvio ha un ritardo di circa 15-20 minuti sull'orario reale. Mi ricordo che mi era successo qualcosa di simile anche l'anno scorso, e se non erro avevo dovuto resettare un qualche file di configurazione dell'orologio. Voi avete idea di cosa si tratti? Qualcuno ha riscontrato lo stesso problema?

Grazie,

FabioLast edited by kuririn on Thu Oct 29, 2009 8:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

hai controllato l'orario del bios?

----------

## xdarma

 *kuririn wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> vi scrivo perche' mi sono accorto che dopo il cambio dell'ora l'orologio del mio pc fa degli strani scherzetti; all'avvio ha un ritardo di circa 15-20 minuti sull'orario reale. Mi ricordo che mi era successo qualcosa di simile anche l'anno scorso, e se non erro avevo dovuto resettare un qualche file di configurazione dell'orologio. Voi avete idea di cosa si tratti? Qualcuno ha riscontrato lo stesso problema?
> 
> Grazie,
> ...

 

Batteria scarica? Compilazioni impegnative?

Potrebbe essere d'aiuto NTP o openNTPD per tenere "allineato" l'orologio.

p.s.

complimenti per l'avatar ;-)

----------

## Apetrini

 *kuririn wrote:*   

>  Mi ricordo che mi era successo qualcosa di simile anche l'anno scorso, e se non erro avevo dovuto resettare un qualche file di configurazione dell'orologio. 
> 
> 

 

/etc/adjtime ?

----------

## kuririn

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *kuririn wrote:*    Mi ricordo che mi era successo qualcosa di simile anche l'anno scorso, e se non erro avevo dovuto resettare un qualche file di configurazione dell'orologio. 
> 
>  
> 
> /etc/adjtime ?

 

Grazie mille! Ma come funziona esattamente questo file? E' normale che vada in palla con il cambio dell'ora?

----------

